# Kaufberatung Lüfter Lian Li o11 Dynamic



## w1ns (26. Dezember 2018)

*Kaufberatung Lüfter Lian Li o11 Dynamic*

Hallo zusammen habe mir jetzt LianLi dynamic zugelegt und jetzt kommt da corsair h150ipro rein, welche rgb lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen die nicht nur schön aussehen sondern auch schön leise und gut kühlen.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Lüfter Lian Li o11 Dynamic*

Corsair ML - sind gut. Kosten natürlich was. Wenn das nur 2 Lüfter sind und das Motherboard genug Header hat dafür, kannste ohne Controller kaufen, spart Geld. Ansonsten mit Controller kaufen für mehr "schöner leuchten" später, das Gehäuse sieht nackig aus mit nur 2 Lüftern, hab das hier stehen.
Ansonsten Thermaltake Riing oder welche von Lian Li (die haben nen leichten Lila-stich wenn man weiß einstellt, kann auffallen).


----------

